# Who to convert RV?



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of a person or company that can convert an RV to UK specs? Preferably someone who wouldn't mind the owner assisting in order to better understand his coach.

Job would be to do the lights for MOT, and 240V electrics. And maybe a bit of handholding on the dreaded VOSA measurement inspection. 

Thanks chaps.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Kijana
Have you found one that is not converted or have you decided to ship one in?
Just being nosey here as usual :wink: 
Linda


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 
Try contacting this company, Duncan runs a mobile RV repair company .. 
http://www.starspangledspanner.co.uk/services.html


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Guys, thanks for replies.

Linda, we are looking at importing a 32' Tiffin Allegro diesel pusher from the States.

Jim, thanks, I'll pm Damondunc.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Kijana - you have pm
Cheers
Linda


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kijana

I see you are in Devon........

I had two Unimog's built from chassis up by a company just out of Oakhampton......they let me hang around during the build and when the one and only problem arose they sent a fitter all the way to Kent to sort it.......

I could drive there but have forgotten phone/address, but I wil dig it out .......if you are interested.


----------



## MrJinks (May 15, 2006)

Hi,
I am also planning to import a second hand RV from the US and will need someone to make conversions to electrics and UK road spec. GoldRV advertise that they do this work are not far from me. I was going to contact them when I know definitely what RV and when. 
Any other suggestions close to the south coast?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

I am confused!

Not hard I know, but there you are.

I would of expected to have seen a lot more responses to this thread stating that the conversion is a very straightforward process.

Why am I confused, simply because I am new to this and respect all you others chaps and chappesses experience. If you have not put a note on here then maybe I have it wrong.

However, my list which I am sure needs to be added to is as follows:

Headlights
Rear brake or/and indicator light colours
240v to 110V convertor
240V socket with RCD inside the RV

As the electrical products in the RV are 110V you will only need the 240 to 110V convertor. There is no need to put loads of 240V sockets in the RV as for the most we plug in chargers for our phones or laptops and if you check these, most of them are switch mode power supplies, which simply means they take from about 85V to 260VAC. All you will need is a handful of adaptors or like I do a couple and a four way strip.

Technically speaking I suppose you probably need a qualified person to install these bits - not sure about that - and I fully recommend the services of Linda whom I see has pm'd you.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

G2EWS said:


> Why am I confused, simply because I am new to this and respect all you others chaps and chappesses experience. If you have not put a note on here then maybe I have it wrong.


Not at all Chris, but it's been covered in some depth before, a quick search came up with these two, I'm sure there are more..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-7522.html&highlight=conversion 
and 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-16217.html&highlight=conversion

and the original question was:



> Does anyone know of a person or company that can convert an RV to UK specs? Preferably someone who wouldn't mind the owner assisting in order to better understand his coach.


not how to do it ...


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Jim,

You win, 

I must not answer threads before 09:00
I must not answer threads before 09:00!

Regards

Chris


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Detourer 

Thanks for your reply re the Okehampton 'Mog builders - they sound capable!

Our importing plans are on hold at the moment as the coach we had intended to bring in turned out to be 102" wide. Not being a large, well established dealer, we didn't feel this would be legal enough to get a ticket.

Many thanks to Linda in particular for making us stop & check details.

Hope to attend the Malvern show, & meet some of you there. Though sadly, it will only be in the Smart half of the RV+Smart combo. 

Thanks to all who replied. Will be very pleased when all this is a distant memory that happened back when we used to live in England. . .


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Don't mention it Kijana...after all forewarned is forearmed as they say  

If you do manage to get to Malvern, don't forget to drop by and say "hello" - just look for the flags. It would be great to meet you both.

Keep smiling!

   

Best regards
Linda


----------



## 97770 (Feb 19, 2006)

kijana said:


> Hi Detourer
> 
> Thanks for your reply re the Okehampton 'Mog builders - they sound capable!
> 
> ...


Hi sad but true :evil: :evil:

FORDY


----------



## 100675 (Aug 23, 2006)

Have you guys that were requiring conversions had them done yet as I can recommend a company.

James


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Not yet James. Have you had an RV converted?

Bruce


----------



## 100675 (Aug 23, 2006)

Bruce,

I haven't personally had one converted for me but I have seen the work that he does and it is really good. Its as almost as it has been factory fitted. What RV have you got? Have you had the road lights converted yet?

James


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

JCT

Still trying to import an RV at the moment. Hope to be converting in October. So come on then - who is this guy? And where does he work from?

Cheers

Bruce


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I to am watching this thread with great interest as I am searching around the states now for an RV.

Getting wary of it now though as the DVLA scare keeps popping up.

I certainly couldn't undertake the work myself but will be definitely looking for an RV with full access storage underneath to help with the wiring job as I have a friend who is a quite handy DIYer.


----------



## 100675 (Aug 23, 2006)

kijana,

His name is Brad Felton and he is part of Griffin American Motorhomes. Give him a call on 01761 300489 or visit his website www.griffin-american-motorhomes.co.uk

What RV are you planning on importing?

What things do you require, eg. Invertor, solar panels, TV's, Satellite Dish, Road Lights etc?

Also where abouts are you based?

James


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am interested as well JCT :wink:


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi JCT

Thanks for that.

I'm not sure how much work I will want to get done. I have been quoted some fairly outrageous prices, & I'm starting to think I'll do the conversion work myself. 

The essentials for UK MOT are fairly minimal, the extras can wait. In a past life, I've built a couple of kitcars, and I have kept some fairly ancient cars on the road over the years. So I can't believe it can be overly challenging to break into the wiring & run a couple of indictors, etc, from the system. Or to nail some PV panels on the roof, come to that. Dunno, watch this space!

Having said that, I see from Griffin's site that they're planning to go to the Shepton show in September. I defiinitely intend to go, so I'll look them up & see how we get on.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

JCT I have emailed you.


----------



## 100675 (Aug 23, 2006)

RR,

I don't seem to have recieved your e-mail. My e-mail address is [email protected] if you want to try that.

James


----------



## 100675 (Aug 23, 2006)

RR,

Brad has just informed me that you have contacted him through e-mail regarding the electrical conversion. Sorry for the confusion about the e-mail, I thought you e-mailed my personal address but didn't realise you e-mailed the GAM address.

James


----------

